# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  отчетность в пфр 2011

## Aisilu

сдаем через пу5. Загрузила сотров и инфу по ним, делаю расчет уплаченных взносов-а он его не считает((( Как было 0, так и осталось. В старых версиях пу5 все считалось, а в 6.20.47 не считается(((
1. можно ли из старого пу5(6.00.01 от 19.01.2011) сдавать отчетность в пфр за 1 квартал 2011 года? 
2. что сделать, чтобы в новом пу5 посчитались уплаченные суммы? (начисленные суммы стоят, коэффициент уплаты стоит 1) 
Спасибо заранее)

----------


## gfulk

Почему бы Вам не заполнять все в 1С и выгружать в ПФ прямо оттуда?

----------


## Aisilu

Потому что у нас 1с вся переписанная(

----------


## gfulk

Тогда Вам придется ждать, пока в ветке 1С появится специалист по ПУ5

----------


## NataliaLek

у меня проблемы со сдачей ИС в 1С,подскажите - появились какие-то особенности при заполнении стажевых периодов

----------


## gfulk

Какая у Вас конфигурация? В бухгалтериях стаж можно заполнить лапками, вручную. В том числе указать все сведения

----------


## NataliaLek

в том то и дело что я в ручную заполнила стаж и у тех у кого больниный и административный и указан период "с" и "по" в пенсионном указывает на ошибку. конфигурация З/П+К ред 2.3 версия 7.70.309

----------


## warenic

обновитесь до 310, там вроде должна быть исправлена эта ошибка

----------


## NataliaLek

спасибо попытаюсь

----------


## StarushkaIK

> сдаем через пу5. Загрузила сотров и инфу по ним, делаю расчет уплаченных взносов-а он его не считает((( Как было 0, так и осталось. В старых версиях пу5 все считалось, а в 6.20.47 не считается(((


Сейчас все загрузила из ЗиК 310 в эту версию ДокПу5 - все чудесно рассчиталось, может Вам *Aisilu*, еще переустановить программку?:)
 А у меня какой то переклин - никак не могу забить уплату взносов в ЗиК(забыла как!), вот и выгрузила без уплаты файлы и подгрузила в ДокПУ5, а там все рассчитала...

----------


## gfulk

>никак не могу забить уплату взносов в ЗиК

Через документ Расчеты по страховым взносам, вводятся сводные суммы по всем сотрудникам

----------


## nekto_789

нашли как?

----------


## vovchicnn

> 1. можно ли из старого пу5(6.00.01 от 19.01.2011) сдавать отчетность в пфр за 1 квартал 2011 года?


Нет, нельзя. Окончательные формы отчётности были только ПРИНЯТЫ в конце марта! Обновите 1с-ку, в последних релизах всё есть. Если будут нестыковки, пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru Да, насколько бы не была 1с-ка "переписана", если у обновляльщика мозги есть, и находятся там, где надо, добавить/изменить необходимые компоненты не есть вопрос.

----------

